

Show HN: SnapConfig Open Sourced - ReadyNSet

SnapConfig http://www.SnapConfig.com has been open sourced. I developed this to manage all kinds of configuration files and it has worked for me flawlessly for that purpose in several projects. I think now is the time to put an end to commercial aspect of this project :).. if you use it I'll appreciate an email as to where it helped you.<p>https://bitbucket.org/sajzm/snapconfig/overview
======
shadowpwner
Nice! I'd eliminate the reflection, I was rather confused when I saw a
reversed screen. At least add a transparency gradient to it (let me know if
you need help). Also, are you selling it while giving away the source code for
free, or just haven't updated the site yet?

~~~
ReadyNSet
thanks don't know how to add transparency gradient. haven't really thought
about whether I should keep selling it doesn't cost me anything to keep the
site up, though I may add a link on it somewhere mentioning source code being
available.

------
iworkforthem
easy to click: <http://www.snapconfig.com/>

